# Max Protect



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello All,

After seeing a video on EXO v some other coatings, one of which was Max protect, and seeing some, but not much, info on here about the product I got in touch and asked for a few details.

Hope you guys find it interesting, the vids and pics I've seen of it so far it looks epic!! :thumb:

Have attached a PDF of application instructions and below is the info from them.

I am in no way affiliated with them, just think it looks an awesome product.

Cheers

Steve

:thumb:

*Thanks for your interest!

We have 2 main coatings at this stage - Ultimate Nano Coat v1 and v2

The coatings are very resistant to any weather conditions, good or bad, are not affected by sun's UV or IR damage and are inert to alkali or acidic conditions. Bird crap, acid rain, tree sap, road dirt, etc etc is no longer a problem to keep the car's paintwork in mint condition anymore.

Also, UNCv1 and v2 will bond to most surfaces instead of just paintwork - you can apply it on paint, plastics, rubber, metal, vinyl, chrome, wheels, exhausts etc, etc. It will bond to glass as well, but we have a dedicated glass coating that is much more better performing on glass.

Regarding swirl mark filling capability - yes the products have fine swirl mark filling capabilities, but please don't get me wrong, it won't mask up swirls like wax does. It does fill really really fine swirls, or some call it buffer lines. It's more noticeable on really soft black paints, like Range Rovers, etc. But you are correct, you will save time using this system, as you won't have to do so much in the last polishing steps like you would for a product with no masking capabilities.*


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you ask what the difference is in Ultimate Nano Coat v1 and v2 please?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Tips said:


> Can you ask what the difference is in Ultimate Nano Coat v1 and v2 please?


Here you go....strikes me as the different curing times only, however used together creates a 2 layer bonded coating for extra thickness....

*v1 is the original coating, it's slower curing than the v2 and can be used by anyone.

v2 is rapidly curing and requires some experience to apply it. Therefore more suited for PRO applications.

Both of the coatings can be used on their own, but for maximum durability and performance it's recommended to apply v1 + v2*


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> Here you go....strikes me as the different curing times only, however used together creates a 2 layer bonded coating for extra thickness....
> 
> *v1 is the original coating, it's slower curing than the v2 and can be used by anyone.
> 
> ...


Sorry, missed this part -

*v2 is the improved version of v1. If compared to each other, v2 adds more depth/ gloss to the paintwork, has better scratch resistance and better hydrophobic properties than v1 on it's own. However, to get the max out of these coatings, v1 followed by v2 is very difficult to beat.*


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I have my car fully coated in it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266642

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268319 here too


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's some excellent beading shots as well :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> I have my car fully coated in it.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266642
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268319 here too


You my man are exactly the reason I went searching for some more info, I have to say it looks very impressive.

Is the v2 easy enough to apply along the lines of original C1 - quick and methodical on a panel at a time, ensure you remove everything with your clean MF making sure you get everything yes?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes exactly.

Very easy to apply and remove, thin layers are the key :thumb:

Gloss levels are unreal man


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm going to take the plunge for my winter protection this year, just have to wait till i move house end of august where I finally have a man cave to do this sort of application properly!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

You won't be disappointed mate, I got it on my Mrs car over the weekend as well.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> You my man are exactly the reason I went searching for some more info


Same here!

Aaron you da man :thumb:

V1 & V2 sounds very similar to old C1 and new C1+


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

And this mind, appears to perform equal best...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw the exact same test on the exact same boot lid in sunny manchester


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Tips said:


> Same here!
> 
> Aaron you da man :thumb:
> 
> V1 & V2 sounds very similar to old C1 and new C1+


So does V1 have its own hydrophobic properties but if you layer v2 on top you need the SILK to add the water behaviour ala old C1 v new C1 plus 1.5 then??


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Using the similar analogy to above, the silk coat is similar to C1.5 at an educated guess.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Silk Coat is only optional for both V1 & 2 but definitely adds to gloss and slickness.

Stevie @ Black Magic Detail has V1 & V2 on his van but no Silk Coat and it still performs very very well. I think SC is just the icing on the cake 

TBH I wouldn't compare MP with any GTech products


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

So would 2 coats of V1 perform as well as v1 and v2 together, I'm struggling to understand what the different versions bring to the table in terms of hardness, slickness and water behaviour...but then I am a little slow today :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Silk Coat is only optional for both V1 & 2 but definitely adds to gloss and slickness.
> 
> Stevie @ Black Magic Detail has V1 & V2 on his van but no Silk Coat and it still performs very very well. I think SC is just the icing on the cake
> 
> TBH I wouldn't compare MP with any GTech products


Is MP better than Gtech?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I still can't believe Alan W had some MP for sale 

We had a lovely chat at a recent meet, and I would've been on him like a rash If I knew he had some


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Is MP better than Gtech?


I wouldn't know sorry. I haven't used any GT products before.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

sm81 said:


> Is MP better than Gtech?


Hi, can this thread please not turn into a is so-and-so better than so-and-so please....it is not intended as such just to get more information out there for what looks like a very decent product.
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tips said:


> I still can't believe Alan W has some MP for sale
> 
> We had a lovely chat at a recent meet, and I would have been on him like a rash If I knew he had some for sale


Yeah was an awesome price btw, it wasn't until the very end someone snapped it up.
was even thinking of buying it my self as it was so good a price :lol: not that I need it though


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Regarding the Silk Coat too btw..

Silk coat was originally developed as a protective layer for the coatings while they are curing and is mainly used for that reason. If you need to drive the car straight away after coating application - with silk coat on top you can drive out in rain, snow or any other weather conditions. However, it adds extra slickness to the surface, improves hydrophobic properties and adds extra gloss, so MP is recommending it as part of the coating application.

Silk coat is also the only maintenance product you will need to keep the coatings going for a very long time, and of course the trusty 2BM safe washes.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

> Silk coat is also the only maintenance product you will need to keep the coatings going for a very long time, and of course the trusty 2BM safe washes.


Very long time. What this mean? 1-2years?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

2 years plus according to the manufacturer 
Thats on a car driven daily in all weathers!

A garage queen will last 50 years :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Yes, you guys missed out on a bargain! :lol:

I tried 2 layers of V1 (DIY Coating) and 1 layer of V2 (Pro Coating), as recommended by Janis, on my R32's bonnet and was impressed with the gloss levels and the slickness added by the Silk Coat! :thumb: They are superb products and I think a car thus treated is going to be bomb proof! :lol:

Only reason for the sale was something else that come along! 

Alan W


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Alan W said:


> Yes, you guys missed out on a bargain! :lol:
> 
> I tried 2 layers of V1 (DIY Coating) and 1 layer of V2 (Pro Coating), as recommended by Janis, on my R32's bonnet and was impressed with the gloss levels and the slickness added by the Silk Coat! :thumb: They are superb products and I think a car thus treated is going to be bomb proof! :lol:
> 
> ...


Should have topped it with that something else :thumb: may not have stuck for 2+ years but it would have been slicker than a slick thing from slicksville


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

So Alan W 

Are you going to reveal what has come along for you to sell Max Protect 

And please, please tell me you didn't have this Max Protect stuff when we last chatted in person :thumb:

Cheers Tips


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tips said:


> So Alan W
> 
> Are you going to reveal what has came along for you to sell Max Protect
> 
> ...


No and yes! 

The sun wasn't even out when I took that photo! 

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

.:R looks awesome Alan :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

We I want answers, please


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tips said:


> We I want answers, please


You have a pm Mr Tips!

After watching the footie last night I now know who that bloke is in your avatar! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha ha - Yesterday, I was asked (very politely) to change the avatar for 24 hours - so I stayed off the forum all day.

Thanks for the PM Alan w you are a true gent


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Some randon beading pics I took earlier on my phone.

My OH's car, 9N VW Polo.

Fully coated paint n glass in Max Protect UNC!


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

Very very nice


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

awesome AaronGTI=i've got the max protect from AlanW in the netherlands now....
Question-silkcoat=detailer?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

southwest10 said:


> awesome AaronGTI=i've got the max protect from AlanW in the netherlands now....
> Question-silkcoat=detailer?


Silk Coat is a detailer yes, adds slickness and gloss however it also protects he coatings during the curing process after V1 & V2 are applied  enjoy!!


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks for ultra quick reply


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Is 30ml enough to do a new shape fiesta sized car inc. wheels and everything...?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

10/15ml should do an average sized car, I have been reliably informed :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I coated my mrs polo. We used 5ml of V1 and 3ml of V2 :thumb:

The use of the micro sponges ensures a thin, even coverage and the beauty of the sponges is they dont absorb product it stays on the surface and just keeps on spreading the product, a long way!!

You only need 2 lightly wet the product by putting the sponge head over the bottle top and shaking twice to wet it. You'll see how thin the product spreads.

Less is more for easier removal.

Apply V1 to whole car then buff right away starting with the panel you started in.

Apply V2 to one panel then remove immediately.

Then for curing accellaration, added gloss & slickness apply silk coat, couple sprays per panel n remove with MF.

:thumb:


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> I coated my mrs polo. We used 5ml of V1 and 3ml of V2 :thumb:


Wow, was that inc wheels and Plastics?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

yes this stuff spreads for ever you will always use that bit more first time you use a sealant of this nature but 30ml will be no problem from what i have tried of it


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

matt_r said:


> Wow, was that inc wheels and Plastics?


No that was just paint.
The car is only a 1.2 polo with wheel trims lol and we also used other trim dressing but MP is great on trim too.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

BespokeCarCare said:


> yes this stuff spreads for ever you will always use that bit more first time you use a sealant of this nature but 30ml will be no problem from what i have tried of it


Cheers for that.. In all honesty if I take a bit of care and time will it be easy to apply??


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> I coated my mrs polo. We used 5ml of V1 and 3ml of V2 :thumb:
> 
> The use of the micro sponges ensures a thin, even coverage and the beauty of the sponges is they dont absorb product it stays on the surface and just keeps on spreading the product, a long way!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the info.. Is there any set temperatures it needs to be applied in like other products??


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Its very easy to apply and remove.
No specific temp as such but average warm temp would suffice in aid of curing.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks again.. Are the prices on page 1 upto date? And where is Janis based?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

matt_r said:


> Thanks again.. Are the prices on page 1 upto date? And where is Janis based?


If you pm me your email i can forward you application instructions


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

What's the shelf life? Opened and unopened? GLWS


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ages lol


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

*Max Protect + VW Scirocco*

I finally had chance to play with my Max Protect sample last week on a VW Scirocco, and the results were impressive.

After some paint correction with P1 and P2, and a wipe down with BH cleanser-fluid, V1 was applied to all the paintwork before being buffed up. Turns out I'd used too much initially, which made removal harder but this got easier with later panels where it had been applied more sparingly.

V2 really does go off much faster. Larger panels were split in half, and smaller sections done one at a time. Less is definitely more, and a tiny amount on the applicator sponge goes a long way. I'd have had enough from my 15ml bottle to do the wheels as well if I hadn't spilt some in the process 

Finished off with Silk Coat to protect it, before it tried raining on me again.

I didn't get chance to take photos on the day, so returned on Sunday to get some after a wash down to remove the Sahara sand, where once again the rains came, so no sunny pics this time. At least shots of water beading were easy to get 

Cloud reflections in the bonnet:









Rear three quarters view:









More reflections and beading:









And a quick vid:





Would I use it again? Definitely. :thumb:
It'd be nice if the rain held off next time though


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

If its coated with silk does it matter if it rains immediately?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

quattrogmbh said:


> If its coated with silk does it matter if it rains immediately?


No not at all, Silk Coat protects the layers underneath and so its fine if it rains.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Jagnet said:


> I finally had chance to play with my Max Protect sample last week on a VW Scirocco, and the results were impressive.
> 
> After some paint correction with P1 and P2, and a wipe down with BH cleanser-fluid, V1 was applied to all the paintwork before being buffed up. Turns out I'd used too much initially, which made removal harder but this got easier with later panels where it had been applied more sparingly.
> 
> ...


Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> No not at all, Silk Coat protects the layers underneath and so its fine if it rains.


That was one of the points that attracted me to MP :thumb: Around here houses with garages are few and far between, even fewer are the ones that can still fit a car in 

It's all well and good having a great looking product, but if it needs carefully controlled environmental conditions to work properly then it's not a realistic proposition for many people. Likewise a product built up in layers over many hours and kept dust free in the meantime isn't easy when at best you're sharing the garage with a lawnmower, kids' bikes, tumble dryer, and associated detritus.

Obviously, the more ideal the working conditions the better, but it's not a disaster if you don't have a fully prepared detailing unit on hand.

What I like about MP is that time to apply is no different to a couple of coats of wax. There's no waiting time between coats either, so from final panel prep to finish is, say, an hour tops.

The main coatings are protected under Silk Coat, so if curing times are longer because of cooler weather, or rain comes, or you need to actually use the car, then it's not a problem.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Jagnet said:


> That was one of the points that attracted me to MP :thumb: Around here houses with garages are few and far between, even fewer are the ones that can still fit a car in
> 
> It's all well and good having a great looking product, but if it needs carefully controlled environmental conditions to work properly then it's not a realistic proposition for many people. Likewise a product built up in layers over many hours and kept dust free in the meantime isn't easy when at best you're sharing the garage with a lawnmower, kids' bikes, tumble dryer, and associated detritus.
> 
> ...


Small bump here but how long have you had the coatings on now Jagnet?
Any Silk Coat top-up's in between?

I'm thinking of doing a Silk Coat top-up again this weekend, I think it gives the car that freshly detailed look and also makes the paint feel incredibly silky smooth!

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll need to try this stuff


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

Spoony said:


> I'll need to try this stuff


Sure, you can send me a PM any time or you have us on Facebook right?


----------

